# Image écran en négatif malgré redémarrage.



## lekony (24 Mars 2004)

Pb sur un iBook 900 MHz G3, de 128 MB

Bonjour, mon fils ayant joué sur Balder'sGate II, a malencontreusement appuyé sur une combinaison de touches. 
Moralité : 2 morts : le héros et l'affichage normal de l'écran.
L'image à l'écran semble avoir  subi une inversion de couleurs- négatif couleurs (variante 1), 
C'est original, mais ça fusille les yeux !

Comme j'y comprends rien j'atterris ici...normal !!

Si quelqu'un veut jouer les héros no problem...la place est libre !
Merci de votre aide !

Lekony


----------



## maousse (24 Mars 2004)

fait la combinaison de touches pomme-alt-ctrl-! pour revenir à la normale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça se règle dans les préférences d'accès universel sinon.


----------

